# Whitleigh Social Club – Plymouth - January 2009



## Burt.Plymouth (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitleigh Social Club – Plymouth

I teamed up with Scotty for an early morning visit, this club was built in 1980 with a mortgage from Natwest Bank, on land leased from Plymouth City Council.
Not too sure what was happening to the running of this place, however it was a registered charity, but didn’t do its self any favours. Community Association’s accounts were never received for 2001 & 2006, accounts for 2002, 2003, & 2005 were received late. The most recent accounts on the Charity Commission website show the club £21,000 in the red back in 2004!
August 17th 2008 Natwest bank repossessed the club, its been empty since and under a watchful eye of me! 
Reports say that for around 4 months people were drinking at the club by candlelight as the clubs electricity supply had been cut off due to a £17,000 bill, They had a generator running keeping beer coolers & fridges running!
A lack of support was blamed, they claimed to have had 2000 members when the club started, but just 300 in the end.
Sorry about the pictures, there wasn’t much light in this place, and all windows are ground level with a busy path all the way around the building too!
Not much left inside, I guess that its all been taken to cover bills outstanding etc, however there didn’t seem to be much damage to the place, just rocks thrown through windows.
Scotty has some pics to add too 

























































Scotty & I having one for the road !




​


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2009)

Burt.Plymouth said:


> ...Reports say that for around 4 months people were drinking at the club by candlelight as the clubs electricity supply had been cut off...



 I like the sound of that...nothing like candlelight for atmosphere. 
In fact it looks quite cosy for a social club!
Nice find, guys.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice site. shame it was right next to the local shops and really busy out side.

nice site to explore and bigger than we thought from the out side.

here is some of my pics.


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 15, 2009)

looks freshly abandoned! almost spotless!


----------



## chase779 (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome, nice photos


----------

